

Two Manipulative Ways to End Email Conversations - danspodcast
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/08/12/two-manipulative-ways-to-close-conversations/

======
siracguy
Interesting! I wonder if the same (or similar) rules apply to ending actual
face-to-face conversations?

